# My ED: Munich-Innsbruck-Ferrari-Monaco-Nice



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Here are my belated ED pics from the first week of May, and a few short notes.

*Munich*

1. Photo with Adrian at the Welt

2. The Platinum Bronze beauty

3. Head On

4. The only dogs at the Welt.
- I wonder if anyone has considered ED with their dog?

5. Photo with CALIF65GM
- We had a quick rainshower in the afternoon. It was the only time that it rained during the day during my whole ED trip.

6. Car out in the light at the NH Hotel Munchen Dornach
- Free hotel parking out front.
- Quick S-bahn trip into Marienplatz


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

*Innsbruck*
1. 122 mph max speed on the autobahn between Munich and Innsbruck.
- This was on a long weekend, with heavy traffic. My recommendation is to avoid the autobahn definitely on long weekends, and if possible, on weekends.
- The roads between Innsbruck and Verona were extremely scenic and fast.
- My Welt CA told me to stay under 130kph in Italy due to speed cameras. I gave that up after being passed by half the cars in Italy. I just paced Italian plated cars driving quickly, hitting 170kph multiple times.

2. Swarovski Museum
- Unless you are a modern art fan, skip the museum, and enjoy the grounds and gift shop for free.

*Maranello - Ferrari*
3. Kimi's 2007 championship winning car
- A bit of a detour between Innsbruck and Monaco, but a must for F1 or Ferrari fans.

4. F1 pit set in the museum

5. All F series cars in the same shot

6. Enzo in the museum
- I can't remember ever seeing so many people taking photos in any museum in my life.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

1. Enzo and its engine
- East from Maranello to Milan, the traffic slows considerably. It seems like here is where the 130km/h limit is heavily enforced. Also encountered a lot of stop/start autostrada traffic due to the long weekend.
- A lot of police activity with cars getting stopped off the Autostrada. I couldn't exactly work out how they were getting people, probably with police cars pacing speeders, or fixed speed traps. They don't pull you over on the autostrada, but have police at every exit (exits are probably every 10 miles), so that you don't realize you have been nicked.
- Garmin nav should not be counted on - know your general autostrada route, and major cities - since it will often tell you to get off the autostrada, then back on. This is a pain in itself, since you have to pay when exiting, then get a ticket when getting on. I think the problem is the multiple instances of roadwork occuring that are not on the nav.
- The drive from just south of Milan to Monaco were the driving highlight of the trip. Long fast sweepers, through tunnels, plunging valleys, mountains - with Italians as your fellow drivers - you probably would get honked at if you weren't driving aggressively, rather than the converse anywhere else. You can just imagine. Not the top speed of the autobahn, but much more exhillarating from my perspective.

*Monaco*
2. View from the hotel room balcony - Marriott Riviera
- I stayed in Cap d'Ail, France.
- The condos on the left are located in Monaco.
- The center of Monaco (the Casino), is about 20-30 minutes walk away.
- If you want to eat cheap in Monaco, head to the Carrefour department store in Fontveille, Monaco, and hit the vast deli section.

3. Cathedral near Palace Square
- Interns many Grimaldis, including Princess Grace.
- Monaco is the most pristine city I've ever visited, exepct for Singapore - but Monaco is so much older.

4. View of Fontveille, Monaco

5. View of the Med from the Aquarium
- Blessed with glorious weather

6. Small private yacht in Monaco harbor
- The hotel to the left is larger than the yacht.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

1. Monaco prepares for the GP

2. Casino near midnight
- The most unique car I saw outside the Casino was a Gemballa or Brabus (can't remember which) souped up Porsche Cayenne Turbo. The unique thing about it wasn't the conversion - it was the paint job - it was Matt Black. Like many others, I just couldn't stop myself from touching it to see what it feels like (smooth to the touch, when you expect coarseness). I wouldn't mind that in a nice BMW coupe.
- I saw someone lose 5000 Euros in less than 10 minutes at Punto-Banco - and he wasn't robbed.
- I drove the GP circuit, but other than that got around by bus and hotel shuttle.
- I parked sometimes on the street (typically at night), and in public parking lots (during the day). I like to park like a local when on ED.

3. Hotel de Paris

*Nice*
4. Russian Orthodox Cathedral
- Between Monaco and Nice, try to go there by driving the Basse Corniche, and Moyenne Corniches - one either way. The Basse is best during the day in good weather for its views. The Moyenne is exhilirating for its moderately fast speeds and bends.
- Seeing it makes me want to visit Russia.
- Nice buildings remind me of Paris, but with better weather, and 20% more considerate drivers and parking - which is still probably too hectic for most EDers.
- Near the Cathedral, I got lucky and found an unmetered parking spot on the street. Tight to park in with the 5er, but PDC was a godsend. Otherwise I parked in garages.
- Garmin Nav is useless in Nice old town, since many streets are pedestrian only.
- Nice dropoff is efficient and convenient - highly recommended.
- Flight back to Munich on Air Berlin (via Dusseldorf) was extremely pleasant. They serve sandwiches and drinks with the airfare.

*Munich*
5. Final dinner at the Augustiner
- Beer, when size does matter.
- Food was great, but not as nice as the Wirtshaus Zur Brezn IMHO. Very salty as well (you feel it during the night, have water handy).
- Next time I'll try Haxnbauer.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Chris- 
It looks like you had an awesome time! My first ED took me to Maranello and Monaco(1 week before the GP) as well. I am surprised that you saw all that police activity on the Autostrada. I have driven it several times and always observed more unbridled speed than any stretch I've ever seen in Germany. 
I too like that drive from Milan toward Monaco and up the Italian Riv. I ran with a 996Turbo through there on a sunny day and had a blast!
Not to be picky, but there is one other F-Series road car missing from your picture inside the Ferrari museum...It is the F355. 
-RF


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

chrischeung - third time is a charm!
Nice report, pictures and beautiful car! Congratulation! :thumbup:
Can you be more specific on the places you stay during your trip- $$$, etc. And would you recommend this places to next festers.
Thnks


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

MB330 said:


> chrischeung - third time is a charm!
> Nice report, pictures and beautiful car! Congratulation! :thumbup:
> Can you be more specific on the places you stay during your trip- $$$, etc. And would you recommend this places to next festers.
> Thnks


Sure thing. All are recommended if you agree that the description I give is fine. I generally don't care where I stay as long as the room is not too small, has its own facilities, is clean, has good transportation connections, or I have a car. I gave priceline/biddingfortravel a whirl, but never got the prices I liked. So below is what I ended up doing.

*Munich - NH Munchen Dornach* - 39 Euro, all inclusive, no breakfast, free parking out the front. Business hotel, with Ikea like furniture. Clean.

*Verona - Tryp Hotel Verona* - USD85, all inclusive, including excellent breakfast buffet, free parking. This is about 15 minutes drive from the town center, in an industrial area. So its slightly inconvenient, but I liked the parking. Just drive into town and pay for parking when sighseeing.

*Monaco/Cap d'Ail - Marriott Riviera* - Monaco is expensive, so I used points. Higher end Marriott hotel (not the standard decor), with almost every room facing the Med. The hotel is about 3-5 blocks from the Carrefour department store.

*Munich - Courtyard Marriott City Center* - I used points since Munich hotels that day were super expensive. Excellent, clean, and similar to other Courtyards in decor. New and very conveniently located. Parking may be an issue (I dropped my car in Nice before returning to Munich).


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks, man!
your post open for me new place - cap d'Ail and I spend more then one hour today looking for hotels, beaches,etc. 
Wife really liked pics - maybe this will be our 3days stop before drop off in Nice.
And thank you for info on flight between Nice and Munich - we thinking to drop off in Nice and then fly to Munich (or London) on local airline and then use big one for fly back to LA


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice report and Pics. Are you sure those were dogs at The Welt and not movable footstools?

Cheers


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Wow. you did a lot for one week. Great pix!

Did it feel hectic? I am planning for a one week ED in August with wife and two kids. Trying to cover Bavaria, Black forest and maybe part of Switzerland...


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

vocalthought said:


> Wow. you did a lot for one week. Great pix!
> 
> Did it feel hectic? I am planning for a one week ED in August with wife and two kids. Trying to cover Bavaria, Black forest and maybe part of Switzerland...


vocalthought, start looking for hotel with family room for 4. Not that easy!:tsk:


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Does a 6 month old count as one? How about a 4 year old? How much trouble am I in? Should I just get two rooms instead? 

On the bright side, they would not complain about lack of space in the back seat and the 6 month old is bring along her "instant food vending machine" :rofl:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the posting. Enjoyed the photos and commentary. A well planned trip!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

vocalthought said:


> Wow. you did a lot for one week. Great pix!
> 
> Did it feel hectic? I am planning for a one week ED in August with wife and two kids. Trying to cover Bavaria, Black forest and maybe part of Switzerland...


A little hectic. With kids, I recommend that you actually plan for down time - I mean, say 2pm-6pm, just do nothing. You may be able to keep going at 100mph, but the kids won't. Also, plan a kid friendly itinerary, don't try and do everything - you can always just go again.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

vocalthought said:


> Does a 6 month old count as one? How about a 4 year old? How much trouble am I in? Should I just get two rooms instead?
> 
> On the bright side, they would not complain about lack of space in the back seat and the 6 month old is bring along her "instant food vending machine" :rofl:


O, I think you fine. Many hotel will not charge you for 4 yr, same will ask for additional $15 -20 Euro for roll -in bad.
In Europe most hotels rooms for 1-2 person, some had 3 and 4 is pain to find. But in your case - you fine. See attachment as a exampl


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

MB330 said:


> O, I think you fine. Many hotel will not charge you for 4 yr, same will ask for additional $15 -20 Euro for roll -in bad.
> In Europe most hotels rooms for 1-2 person, some had 3 and 4 is pain to find. But in your case - you fine. See attachment as a exampl


Another option is to go to wal-mart/target/etc., and pick up a blow up twin bed AND pump. They aren't that heavy, are cheap, and will provide peace of mind.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> Another option is to go to wal-mart/target/etc., and pick up a blow up twin bed AND pump. They aren't that heavy, are cheap, and will provide peace of mind.


The are Wal-Mart in Munich -if you don't take extra baggage with you


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Chris, did you do Munich to Monaco in one sitting? How many hours?

Excellent pics and report, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

adc said:


> Chris, did you do Munich to Monaco in one sitting? How many hours?
> 
> Excellent pics and report, thanks! :thumbup:


2 days - overnighted in Verona.

As 1 day, especially with weekend traffic, it would be doable, but extremely tiring, and not as enjoyable in my opinion.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

adc said:


> Chris, did you do Munich to Monaco in one sitting? How many hours?
> 
> Excellent pics and report, thanks! :thumbup:


ads, it's about 500 ml, aprox the same as from San Francisco to San Diego. Yes you can do in one leg, but with all this traffic and mountain passes you should split to 2 days.


----------

